# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Продажа Humble от 5 до 30 руб! + новый Humble Indie Bundle #4+#3

## GreyWS

Humble Frozen Synapse Bundle + SpaceChem - 5 руб

3 игры: Frozen Synapse, Trauma, SpaceChem
Купить

Humble Indie Bundle 2 - 30 руб

4 игры: Osmos, Braid, Machinarium и Revenge of the Titans
Купить

Новый Humble Indie Bundle 4 + Humble Indie Bundle 3 - 20 руб


всего 10 игр: Shank, Super Meat Boy, NightSky, Jamestown, Bit.Trip Runner, Crayon Physics Deluxe, Cogs, VVVVVV, Hammerfight, And Yet It Moves.
Купить

Если вы хотите купить отдельно 3 или 4 за 15 руб пишите в стим.

Гарантия надежности. 
Я в вебмани с 8 Ноября 2008 года (мой Passport) . С тех пор ни одного отрицательного отзыва.
Согласен на гаранта, за ваш счет.
В торговом профиле не отвечаю, по всем вопросам пишите в этом стим: http://steamcommunity.com/id/GreyWS/

---------- Post added at 17:03 ---------- Previous post was at 15:49 ----------

Изменение условий Humble:
Warning! Please note that orders under $1 are not eligible to redeem Steam keys to prevent abuse. If you are planning on adding your Humble Bundle games to your Steam library, please increase your order amount.

Минималка чтобы получить стим ключ теперь 1$, при покупке у них.

----------


## GreyWS

Humble Frozen Synapse Bundle + SpaceChem
Humble Indie Bundle 2 - 30 руб
закончились

Изменение цены на Humble Indie Bundle 4 + Humble Indie Bundle 3 - 25 руб

----------


## GreyWS

Автопокупка временно недоступна, пишите в стим: http://steamcommunity.com/id/GreyWS/

----------


## GreyWS

Изменение цены на Humble Indie Bundle 4 + Humble Indie Bundle 3 - 30 руб 
Отдельно 3 или 4й - 25. Возвращена возможность онлайн покупки http://www.oplata.info/asp/pay_wm.asp?id_d=1240691

----------


## dimanis97

.............

----------

